# lapierre spicy 316 ´08 monarch +rc3



## 3[ha]waldbrand (28. November 2011)

ahoi aslo ich hätte gern nen highvolume und die frage ist jetzt was für einen insachen compression. Gewicht ca 95kg was wäre eure empfehlung?
vielen dank für jeden kommentar


----------



## Freizeit-biker (29. November 2011)

Warum machst du dafür einen neuen Fred auf? 
Das wäre im Spicy Fred genau richtig aufgehoben. 

Ausserdem gibt es im Technik Forum einen Monarch Plus Fred. 

Statements abzugeben welcher Tune zu empfehlen ist hängt mit Sicherheit stark von der persönhlichen Fahrweise / bevorzugtem Einsatzgebiet ab. Das musst du mehr oder weniger selber raus bekommen. 
Ich kaufe meine Dämpfer beim guten Fachhändler. Der kostet da zwar mehr, dafür habe ich aber immer die Option dabei, dass er mir den Dämpfer bei Bedarf auf eine anderes Tune umschimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

